

GMO Humans: The Next Persecuted Minority - api
https://medium.com/better-humans/9d830d7c75db

======
maxerickson
We can take the widespread discrimination against children of IVF as
precedent.

Oh, wait, people aren't forced to disclose that information and it is mostly
unknown.

I suppose the hysteria statement at the end is revealing, most feed corn is
GMO and the majority doesn't care a bit.

------
001sky
It is embarassing tha medium has no bio or resume of its writers. Its like
they are content gnomes. What is up with that?

~~~
api
I have mixed feelings about using it. I sometimes think it's like an unpaid
magazine-- you write but Medium gets the brand equity.

